# A week to go with Vancouver Island July 2014



## talkamotta (Oct 2, 2013)

I was able to get a trade into Vancouver Island for the second week in July 2014 last December.  So far nothing in BC or Alberta or for that matter Washington or Oregon has come into for a trade.  I have trades in RCI, II and SFX.  Does anyone have any suggestions?   I thought Whistler had a dump of resorts begining in Sept 2013 for the next year but I havent seen anything.


----------



## eal (Oct 2, 2013)

Right now RCI has a 1-br at Windjammer Condos in Ocean Shores WA (0970) check in July 5 for 19 TPU's.

II has a 2-br unit at Fairmont Vacation Villas (FBC) check in July 6 (in Fairmont BC)

GPX has a 1-br unit at Rosedale on Robson in Vancouver for check in July 5 or July 19.


----------



## tashamen (Oct 3, 2013)

talkamotta said:


> I thought Whistler had a dump of resorts begining in Sept 2013 for the next year but I havent seen anything.



The Club Intrawest bulk bank in September of last year included the whole following year, but this September's only went through the winter of 2014.  So I expect they will do another bulk bank sometime soon for next summer including the Whistler and Panorama resorts (and maybe Vancouver), but it's hard to predict when that will be.  You could put in an ongoing request with II, or maybe try for a private exchange here with a CI points owner.  There is availability at all 3 of those resorts online in the CI system right now for next July.


----------



## talkamotta (Nov 14, 2013)

*Whistler Vacation Club at Twin Peaks*

I have a week on hold for Whistler Vacation Club at Twin Peaks.  It is the week before and Fri to Fri and the timeshare I have confirmed is Sun to Sun.  Has anyone stayed at this resort and what do you think of it?  Also is it hard to find places to stay for 2 nights any where between Whistler and Vancouver Island?   Ive been looking for a while and I havent really found 2 bedrooms with the dates I need. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## sue1947 (Nov 14, 2013)

talkamotta said:


> I have a week on hold for Whistler Vacation Club at Twin Peaks.  It is the week before and Fri to Fri and the timeshare I have confirmed is Sun to Sun.  Has anyone stayed at this resort and what do you think of it?  Also is it hard to find places to stay for 2 nights any where between Whistler and Vancouver Island?   Ive been looking for a while and I havent really found 2 bedrooms with the dates I need.
> 
> Any suggestions?



I can't help on your Whistler timeshare but I'd spend the extra nights in Vancouver.  

Sue


----------



## jlp879 (Nov 15, 2013)

There aren't any places with timeshares between Whistler and Vancouver Island, so that's why you aren't finding anything.  Either you're in Whislter or Vancouver or on a ferry to the island.

What resort and in what city is your Vancouver Island timeshare?  

You could spend two days (easily) in Vancouver before heading to Vancouver Island as all the ferries leave from there.


----------



## eal (Nov 15, 2013)

We own at Twin Peaks and it is a very nice timeshare in a great location. 

One place I can think of to stay for those days that is located between Whistler and Horseshoe Bay, where you can catch the ferry to Vancouver Island, is the Executive Suites Hotel and it has 2-bedroom suites. 

http://www.executivesuitessquamish.com


----------



## talkamotta (Nov 15, 2013)

eal said:


> We own at Twin Peaks and it is a very nice timeshare in a great location.
> 
> One place I can think of to stay for those days that is located between Whistler and Horseshoe Bay, where you can catch the ferry to Vancouver Island, is the Executive Suites Hotel and it has 2-bedroom suites.
> 
> http://www.executivesuitessquamish.com



Thanks for all your help I confirmed Twin Peaks. 
Looking forward to exploring another area of Canada.  What an awesome beautiful country you have.


----------



## djyamyam (Nov 15, 2013)

talkamotta said:


> Thanks for all your help I confirmed Twin Peaks.
> Looking forward to exploring another area of Canada.  What an awesome beautiful country you have.



There's a bunch of good information on the resort website:  www.thewhistlervacationclub.com


----------

